# No More Fish Scales Or Smell At Home!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Cleaning Your Jack Trevalle On Location!

For those of you who are happily married or have gf/bf's. Want to keep it that way? CLEAN YOUR FISH ON LOCATION. I don't think having flying scales to stinky garbage will help your next request at home when you're trying to go fishing again the following week. 

I'm demonstrating how to clean a reef fish. If you want fillets you can cut/pull the skin off. There are many ways to clean your catch, if it works for you then there's no wrong way. I rarely keep the fish i catch, but when i get requests for fresh fish i'll take the time to clean them on location.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueOxU3rXkyU


----------

